# Bovine colostrum



## RavenSophi (Feb 23, 2009)

It is amazing for humans externally and internally. I never figured it would be as good for dogs, don't know why, but today I read up on it and found positive testimonies all around. Any one on the board ever supplement with colostrum? If so, how did it work?


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

You do have to be careful of it in dogs that have any type of autoimmune conditions.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

why? it's commonly used for people with allergies, there are numerous articles on using it for dogs with allergies and autoimmune issues so am I missing something?


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

I tried it once for Penny at the advice of a vet for her allergy symptoms. I noticed no changes so we didn't continue it. Other experiences may certainly vary.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I don't consider allergies really an autoimmune reaction -- it's some kind of different hypersensitivity.

Colostrum will boost the immune system, and thus, it will increase any true autoimmune attack.


----------



## Fee (Jul 4, 2004)

I have used it on my previous GSD for immune boosting. Can't say for sure but I think it helped him. It was such a long time ago.
I haven't used it since (not needed) but a friend told me that calves suffer when it is collected from their mothers. I tried to google and got conflicting answers about this. The sites selling it said they are not suffering as the mothers have plenty.

Lisa is right, not good for auto-immune diseases. Moducare works better for auto-immune as it is immune modulent vs. boosting but that is best discussed with a (holistic) vet.

Years ago I have taken Colostrum 2 months before allergy season started and I had an easy time of it. I repeated it the next year, again for 2 months, and it kept me allergy free for almost 2-3 years after. I haven't used it again since I am unsure about the calves but it sure helped me.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Fee I haven't used it again since I am unsure about the calves but it sure helped me.












I tried it once, my thyroid swelled terribly (autoimmune thyroiditis). I would try it for allergies if it weren't for that!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I used it for Rafi when he had his mange outbreaks. I have no idea whether it worked b/c I was using so many other things too!


----------



## Fee (Jul 4, 2004)

Lisa, try look into Moducare for your allergies:
http://www.moducare.com/prodconsumer.asp?process=GetCondition&artID=47&LangID=2

I am going to start now (although a little late). I will also start using the neti pot which is supposed to help a great deal. Querceting also helped me. I am just not good looking after myself as I have either dogs or human emergencies non-stop *sigh







and if I eat food that I am sensitive too, it triggers all kind of things. Do you have food sensitivities as well? Last year my mom also sent us a cream which is an allergy blocker (it's from Switzerland) and this worked so great. It is just hard to get here. If I think of the name I will let you know.
Good luck!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Fee, thanks for the heads up. I used to take Moducare, I'll have to try it. 

I use the NOW brand of bioflavanoids (along with my other vitamins) for my allergies (it does contain quercitin!), and they have helped a ton. Mostly my allergies just make me tired to the core (I know the moducare helps with the fatigue), but when I start with the occassional sneezing I use the Hylands homeopathic remedy for Hayfever, and it works within about 10 minutes. 
I had lots of years of allergy shots and when I was younger antihistamines. My body rejects them all now.


----------



## Fee (Jul 4, 2004)

Lisa, I also had reactions to the shots and meds. The colostrum really helped getting to the source of the problem while other supplements have helped me well (but I have to keep taking them)

This is the pollen blocker cream :
http://www.drwhitaker.com/Products2.aspx?ProductID=PAV5

It really worked well on me and my husband. They used in in Europe for many years. It is also a lot cheaper over there!
Take care!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Wow, that's a very interesting concept on the allergy creme. Thanks for the link!


----------



## RavenSophi (Feb 23, 2009)

Well, we started to give Blake some and he got sick. Yeast infection in his ears and throat infection. Don't know if it's linked or not but I don't want to take the chance so we stopped it.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Funny how that works. Hope he feels better - Pau D'arco might help with the yeast.


----------

